
DuckDuckGo and 67 Employees - amolo
https://twitter.com/mikeindustries/status/1157809942037819392
======
bibinou
follow-up:
[https://twitter.com/mikeindustries/status/115784566871661772...](https://twitter.com/mikeindustries/status/1157845668716617728)

Duckduckgo uses Microsoft Bing's index.

